# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته کاردانی برق به تجربی

## arminhatami

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت همه دوستان
من فارغ التحصیل کاردانی برق هستم اما چند ماهی است که می خوام واسه پزشکی درس بخونم ولی همه بهم می گن که این کار اشتباه من هم به پزشکی علاقه دارم همه به درسم واقعا نمی دونم که چه کار کنم مشاور تحصیلی هم رفتم اما کافی نبود  خواهش دارم خواهش دارم اگه کسی مثل منه به منم در تصمیم گیری درست کمک کنه

----------


## shjafari92

> با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت همه دوستان
> من فارغ التحصیل کاردانی برق هستم اما چند ماهی است که می خوام واسه پزشکی درس بخونم ولی همه بهم می گن که این کار اشتباه من هم به پزشکی علاقه دارم همه به درسم واقعا نمی دونم که چه کار کنم مشاور تحصیلی هم رفتم اما کافی نبود  خواهش دارم خواهش دارم اگه کسی مثل منه به منم در تصمیم گیری درست کمک کنه


سلام
برق هم واسه پسرا آینده ی خوبی داره اگه ادامش بدید...ولی اگه این توانایی رو در خودتون میبینید...اگه اراده ی کافی رو دارید...اگه سختی راه رو میتونید به جون بخرید.....اگه از درس خوندن زیاد خسته نمیشید.....و اگه خیلی خیلی به پزشکی علاقه دارید...و خیلی اگه های دیگه...میشه تا حدودی رو پزشکی حساب کرد...ولی از اون جایی که احتمالا رشته ی شما ریاضی هم بوده و زیست نداشتین...خب زیست هم درس سنگینیه و خیلی خیلی باید بخونیدش...کار خیلی سختی رو در پیش دارید رشته ی پزشکی هم واقعا باید علاقه داشته باشی از جون و دل چون واقعا سخته...اونقدر باید غلاقه باشه که این سختی واستون شیرین باشه...

من کسی رو میشناسم که همون سال اول کنکورش شیمی دانشگاه تهران قبول شد همونجا فوقش رو هم خوند و دکترای شیمی همونجا قبول شد ولی دیگه دکتراشو نرفت و الان داره دوباره واسه کنکور میخونه که بره داروسازی
اینا چیزایی که باید در نظر داشته باشید راه سختیه  تصمیم نهایی با خود شماست
موفق باشیــــــــد.

----------


## arminhatami

من الان 22 سالمه بنظرتون از لحاظ کاری به مشکل بر نمی خورم بعدا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## kourosh khan

> من الان 22 سالمه بنظرتون از لحاظ کاری به مشکل بر نمی خورم بعدا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


خیر.شما سعی کنین تخصص بگیرن من کار واستون پیدا میکنم...

----------


## sr mohammad

> با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت همه دوستان
> من فارغ التحصیل کاردانی برق هستم اما چند ماهی است که می خوام واسه پزشکی درس بخونم ولی همه بهم می گن که این کار اشتباه من هم به پزشکی علاقه دارم همه به درسم واقعا نمی دونم که چه کار کنم مشاور تحصیلی هم رفتم اما کافی نبود  خواهش دارم خواهش دارم اگه کسی مثل منه به منم در تصمیم گیری درست کمک کنه


سلام دوست عزیز شما که به پزشکی علاقه دارید میتونید لیسانس رشته خودتون یعنی برق رو بگیرید بعد اگه خواستید میتونید در ازمون لیسانس به پزشکی وزارت علوم شرکت کنید و اگه قبول شدید پزشکی بخونید این جوری هم لیسانس برقتون رو دارید و هم به علاقتون می رسید

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> خیر.شما سعی کنین تخصص بگیرن من کار واستون پیدا میکنم...


آقا کوروش واستون کار پیدا میکنن. دمشون گرم. آقا یه عنایتی بفرما دیگر دوستان رو هم مورد لطفت قرار بده.

----------


## kourosh khan

> آقا کوروش واستون کار پیدا میکنن. دمشون گرم. آقا یه عنایتی بفرما دیگر دوستان رو هم مورد لطفت قرار بده.


پزشکی فرق میکنه ولی چون شما امر فرمودین چشم...

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> پزشکی فرق میکنه ولی چون شما امر فرمودین چشم...


مرسی آقا. به امید کاریابی واسه همه دوستان...

----------

